# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Las especies invasoras cuestan 12.000 millones de  al año

## Salut

Dado que es un problema que afecta sobre todo a ecosistemas acuáticos y costeros...




> *La invasión de 'aliens' en la UE se multiplicará en décadas
> Estas plagas ya cuestan 12.000 millones de euros cada año*
> 
> Los aliens han invadido Europa. La central nuclear de Garoña, a la orilla del Ebro en Burgos, ha tenido que emplear una pintura especial para ahuyentar la plaga de *mejillón cebra*, que tapona sus tomas de agua del río. El *mosquito tigre*, que entró en Europa a través del comercio de neumáticos usados, es un taxi para 22 virus diferentes. El *plumero de la Pampa* llegó a España como planta ornamental y ahora ocupa toda la cordillera cantábrica, expulsando a las especies nativas. Y *así hasta 11.000 invasores en Europa, de los que unos 1.500 son potencialmente peligrosos para los inquilinos del continente*, según la Comisión Europea. En España, hay 1.400, y 200 son especialmente nocivos.
> 
> Ahora, un estudio internacional alerta de que *"lo peor está por llegar en las próximas décadas"*, según ilustra una de sus autoras, la ecóloga Montserrat Vilà, de la Estación Biológica de Doñana (CSIC). En 2008, otro trabajo desveló que *la riqueza y la densidad de población son los dos factores que más influyen en el aumento de especies invasoras* en Europa, por encima de otros factores sobrevalorados hasta entonces, como el clima. El nuevo estudio va más allá y asegura que las plagas que hoy sufre Europa están más relacionadas con los indicadores socioeconómicos de 1900 que con los del año 2000. El boom económico vivido en el continente en los últimos años explotará en forma de invasión de aliens en unas décadas.
> 
> *Una peste imparable*
> 
> ...


http://www.publico.es/ciencias/35268...ara-en-decadas


Ya sabeis: mucho ojito con las exóticas!!

----------

